# Newbie Here



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all,I am 24 years old a female. I have been having stomach pains for over a month now. I would have lower back pains too. Sometimes I would go to the bathroom after I eat. I see my GI for the first time on sept 21st. My GP ran all tests and they came out normal. Will I have to be in the hospital? I mean when they find out what is wrong with me.I'm in college in also. I hope I dont end up in the hospital because of this. Write Back Soon,Leah


----------



## megsp99 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Leah, I'm 23 and I'm having pretty bad stomach pains but it's usually when I'm under stress. I doubt you will end up in the hospital, mine generally goes away after a month or two, when the stress goes away mainly. Good thing you are getting tests done though, good luck, meghan


----------



## LindafromNZ (Aug 17, 2004)

You may need a colonoscopy which does not require a hospital stay. If you have been diagnosed with IBS I recommend you check out the information on this site and also other sites (I suggest a google search). One of the best is: www....com. Also ask your GI about what medicines may work for you.Good Luck!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Most of the information you need you will find on here.You can post on diagnostic tests forum to get other peoples experiences, but if you just go there and have a read most of your questions will be answered.Your doctor doesn't sound like he has been very useful if he hasn't even told you about the tests your going to have.


----------

